# Above 40 and addicted to powder



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I never thought I could find something that could compete with my passion for rock climbing (since 1985). Until I rode powder in Kirkwood. 

Now I just can't wait for another one of those days when you just can't get enough of chair 4. I skied until 20 something, then completely lost interest. I tried a board once, still in Italy, in 99, then forgot about it. Fast forward to 2003, taking the kids up in Tahoe to show them the snow, I started renting boards and learning on my own. I never stopped since...personal record 2 seasons ago with 40 (pow) days
Just curious how many of us are on this side of 40...riding alone is getting old. 

Paolo


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Here......


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

how are you holding up this fantastic winter? where you ride?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not at 40 yet, but I do like Kirkwood. It was the first place I rode in legit powder as well. I taught myself to snowboard during my freshman year in college and then made a road trip to Tahoe and Kirkwood was the first mountain we hit....big upgrade from the hill I learned on!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

KIRKRIDER said:


> how are you holding up this fantastic winter? where you ride?


You don't want to know. If "Bham" is what I think it is, then he's riding a Mt. Baker which currently has the deepest snowpack in the lower 48.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

whatever..let's say over 30 then. I learned by myself too. Good for Bham then...as you probably know..it's still not-winter here in NorCal.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

here too.

Except, there is no Pow now. Patiently waiting.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm 36 and decided to get back on the board after 8 years. I've been out 4 days in the last couple of weeks and I've got the addiction going pretty strong again...Feels good to be back, I just wish I didn't lose those 8 years.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Old man look at my life, 44 and a powder whore.

My first time on snowboard was back in the late '80s at age 19 or 20. I borrowed a friend's Sorels (2 sizes too big), rented a board, and went to Breckenridge and winged it without any instruction or even basic concepts. Two runs later I was done. I had fallen down about 100 times on ice. I called in sick the next morning when I hurt so much that I couldn't even get out of bed.

I tried again in 2004 at age 37, this time with lessons. Things went much better the second time around!
.
.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

Just turned 35.
Damn this Winter sucks, pretty damn depressing. I feel for you all at Tahoe right now.
We've at least got some groomers to ride, 200 Acres of 4800 open at Heavenly....that is crazy.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Dude I am 25 and blower is all I think about. I post in the middle of summer that I could really go for a faceshot right now and people question my sexuality. None snow sport lovers just don't understand the obsession.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowvols said:


> Dude I am 25 and blower is all I think about. I post in the middle of summer that I could really go for a faceshot right now and people question my sexuality. None snow sport lovers just don't understand the obsession.


Obsessions are obsessions. Rock climbing is the same, you're just not bound to the weather so much...you can pretty much climb in any condition, either indoor or outdoor where it overhung a lot.

With riding I discovered the pleasure of a full day smiling and letting go. I hate getting up early, but I love that alarm at 4:20 when it marks the beginning of another perfect POW day. The drive up 88 alone (most of the times) the parking lot with few other addicted pow-hounds, all the time you need to gear up...have another espresso shot and get in line for that first chair, perfect wax, perfect snow, perfect weather...70 people in the whole resort. My kind of Wednesday.

The pic in my avatar is from the first day last season...was 24th of November and I was driving up 88 with already FEET of white gold all around.
This season I am going insane. All my climbing shoes need a resole, my tendons need rest, but the riding season doesn't start.

I need another beer.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

43 here,love powder as much as anyone.learned to board without lessons except for snowolf's vid.normally ride by myself. man i need to have friends....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

t21 said:


> 43 here,love powder as much as anyone.learned to board without lessons except for snowolf's vid.normally ride by myself. man i need to have friends....


hahahha....I hear you man. Where are you?


----------



## gladerider (Feb 27, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I never thought I could find something that could compete with my passion for rock climbing (since 1985). Until I rode powder in Kirkwood.
> 
> Now I just can't wait for another one of those days when you just can't get enough of chair 4. I skied until 20 something, then completely lost interest. I tried a board once, still in Italy, in 99, then forgot about it. Fast forward to 2003, taking the kids up in Tahoe to show them the snow, I started renting boards and learning on my own. I never stopped since...personal record 2 seasons ago with 40 (pow) days
> Just curious how many of us are on this side of 40...riding alone is getting old.
> ...


on your side of 40. pick it up by myself 5 years ago. skiied about 17 year before that. and yes i am addicted to the white powder. i was never addicted the way i am today when i was a skier, though. it's not quite the same. i mainly ride by myself, mostly in the eastern glades. i will be riding hard as long as my body will let me.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

gladerider said:


> on your side of 40. pick it up by myself 5 years ago. skiied about 17 year before that. and yes i am addicted to the white powder. i was never addicted the way i am today when i was a skier, though. it's not quite the same. i mainly ride by myself, mostly in the eastern glades. i will be riding hard as long as my body will let me.


No. Not the same. 
I used to ski in Austria as a kid, living in Italy, go down those long lines and avoid powder, we could not ride that with our skinny Rossignol. I remember first chairs there too for the ski lessons, they would give you a blanket, for the long cold ride, and we would follow the instructor with that thick German accent.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> hahahha....I hear you man. Where are you?


eastern montana


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have not really had a chance to board in real POW yet. I'll keep on dreaming for a bit. Most of the stuff around me is fake stuff that turns to ice.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

50 here. Started 10 years ago and have only been hitting 30+ days for the last 3. Damn job....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just turned 53, at Baker, got 4 days in, then 1st weekend in Dec, pulled a calf muscle during first 2 minutes of attempting to learn to ski; resulted in being off the hill for almost 4 weeks, however yesterday got about 8 runs in about 6 inches of fresh chawunder before deciding to take a break and not over do it by pushing around the wet and heavy...then it started to rain so called it a day. Looks like I'm back . Btw the coverage is ok but nothing to get excited about. The drive up the hill is pretty bleak until you hit the lower lodge...right at the conversion level.


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

47, Been riding for over 20+ years! Started in So-Cal, rode there for around 5 years on the morning ice then moved to Nor-Cal. Currently my favorite resort is Kirkwood, however Iv'e had season passes to Sierra, N-Star, Heavenly and Alpine Meadows. Like Kirkrider said "Chair 4 on the Backside is epic", especially if you get first tracks! Such the Hero run, everyone's watching you from the chair as you get endless face shots from the knee to waist deep pow! I'm glad to hear they're more people like myself. I really don't relate to peps my age. I love to just get outside in nature and do stuff! I've been to Mt. Hood in the summertime, what a blast to ride the Palmer Glacier Field. Like Snow Wolf, hope to be doing this when I'm older, Maybe one day I'll get the real cheap senior pass! Ha... Here's a little on my quiver of boards. I still have my first board, a real SIMS Noah Slasnick model. It has a skateboard on the bottom plus base less binding, you just put the screw thru the bottom of the binding. No center disc's back then. I have a bunch of other misc. boards in addition to my latest, a Jones Hovercraft that I'm dying to ride. Might have to head north (OR,WA) or east (UT,CO) if we don't get some snow soon!


----------



## rustydomino (Jan 3, 2008)

Started about 4 years ago at 36 in SoCal. Had my first taste of powder last year when I had the opportunity to go to Keystone for a professional conference. Got lucky with the weather and got 6 inches of fresh stuff on my last day there. If 6 inches felt that good, I can only imagine the deep stuff.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys - in Bones league.  Been riding for 8 years. Started with a daughter on a spring trip to Utah. Took a lesson @ Brighton, and haven't skied since. Ride mainly in Minnesota & Upper Michigan. Really hoping to get west this year, if winter ever shows up. Snow damn it!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

35 here, started at 29. Took a spur of the moment road trip from San Antonio up to wolf creek in so Colorado after an offshore trip in venice, la was cxd because of weather.... My whole family got hooked to boarding with the 3' of fresh snow we had there and had gone 4-6 weeks every year since.... This past summer we moved to vail, no snow but we still have plenty of riding days. I barely broke 20 days so far, my son is 12 and I homeschool him, he has 45 days. my wife only has like 5 days, she is 38 but works days, I work evening shift.....


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Almost 37, been riding since I was 18 or so. Started off on waves (and skateboards) growing up in Cocoa Beach FL in the 80's but moved to WV in the middle of High School to live with my dad so began my snow career then. Ski'd the first two winters, but when I made friends with a couple of guys who rode boards it naturally came to me more than skiing did. Unfortunately I didn't ride much in college due to other "extra curricular" activities, something I now regret. Picked it back up occasionally in the late 90's going once or twice a year however when I started my current job in 1999 the world began to open up for me a bit. Since 2004 I have gotten 15+ days a year in out west, mostly in CO and UT but I have also had the chance to ride in AK, ID, OR, NM, and BC. I also spend about a 5 days a year at Snowshoe WV and several day trips to SevenSprings PA when it dumps. Also, a buddy that I have been riding with since HS has several runs in WV back country  near our homes that he maintains and we ride them when we can get some substantial snow on the ground here, which has been really nice the past 3 years or so, not counting this one of course.

I plan on riding until I can no longer physically do it, which should be a day or two before I die. Just started having kids a couple years ago which has definitely impacted my riding days but now I can look forward to getting them on the snow in the next few years! 

It's pretty unreal how amped I still get to ride.......


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

glad to see I'm not alone carving. Still I feel alone when I meet other dads and they start talking about baseball...or any other commercial sport. Never had patience to watch TV, so I'm always the weird guy, talking about powder, climbing or both. They can't understand why I drive up there in a storm.

Let's meet all on chair 6 as soon as the "wood opens. That is if we get any winter at all.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I never thought I could find something that could compete with my passion for rock climbing (since 1985). Until I rode powder in Kirkwood.
> 
> Now I just can't wait for another one of those days when you just can't get enough of chair 4. I skied until 20 something, then completely lost interest. I tried a board once, still in Italy, in 99, then forgot about it. Fast forward to 2003, taking the kids up in Tahoe to show them the snow, I started renting boards and learning on my own. I never stopped since...personal record 2 seasons ago with 40 (pow) days
> Just curious how many of us are on this side of 40...riding alone is getting old.
> ...


I'm at Kirkwood 3 days a week wishing for it to snow.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> I'm at Kirkwood 3 days a week wishing for it to snow.


I haven't had the heart to start my season on that....how does it it feels? how deep it is? How icy? The tradition calls for a drive up 88 well covered in snow, listening to CALTRANS for the Spur conditions. I can't drive 88 in mid January looking at the flowers..it's just wrong! Ham station has to be buried deep!

But then maybe you ride park and you're having a blast?

Are you really riding 3 days a week? wave on the "wood-webcam next time! I have it always open as I work here


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I haven't had the heart to start my season on that....how does it it feels? how deep it is? How icy? The tradition calls for a drive up 88 well covered in snow, listening to CALTRANS for the Spur conditions. I can't drive 88 in mid January looking at the flowers..it's just wrong! Ham station has to be buried deep!
> 
> But then maybe you ride park and you're having a blast?
> 
> Are you really riding 3 days a week? wave on the "wood-webcam next time! I have it always open as I work here


Friday, Sat, Sun. I have a lease in towers.

I bought a powder board last year just because of all the snow.

I'm just riding switch teaching my girlfriend to ride. Been awesome for that.

I don't mind riding park but I'd much rather be in the deep stuff. 

As far as the current conditions go... mostly man made snow, groomed. It can be fast but nothing special. 
However, any day on snow is more fun than a day not on snow.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be 37 this year. Snowboarding is perhaps my MOST FAVORITE outdoor activity to do. ever.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

42 and still trying to figure it out. Ride every chance I get.


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> glad to see I'm not alone carving. Still I feel alone when I meet other dads and they start talking about baseball...or any other commercial sport. Never had patience to watch TV, so I'm always the weird guy, talking about powder, climbing or both. They can't understand why I drive up there in a storm.
> 
> Let's meet all on chair 6 as soon as the "wood opens. That is if we get any winter at all.



I hear ya, definitely can relate. I'm always talking about the weather as it relates to receiving lots of snow in the mountains. We should have a gathering, maybe next month when it all fills in..


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Since everyone's a little older in this thread I just wanted to tell you a little more about me. I didn't want to put this in the "Introduce yourself" section. 
I'm Rich from NorCal, as a kid I grew up as a military brat, so I got live all over the place, including other states and countries. I was also in the Navy for 10yrs. As a kid I had to opportunity to live back east in Mass.,loved playing hockey. My first pair of skates were "Bobby Orr" skates. I still love the Bruins, especially Now, I suffered from 1974 until now! I also I got to live on the West coast and learned how to surf on a single fin surfboard at Huntington Beach off Brookhurst St. While in the Navy I got to surf lots of places: Bali, Hawaii, Australia, Mexico, Virgina Beach and up and down the coast of Cali. When I got out of the Navy, I moved to NorCal, Sack O Tomatoes (Sacramento) That's where I learned to Wakeboard, I have a drysuit, so I ride all year around. I'm a little slower now since, I've had two knee surgeries, plus a torn labrum in my hip and a compressed disc in my back. These were the results of Snow & Wakeboarding. Wake being the worst, cause you go from 23mph to 0 in 1 second! At least on the snow, your energy disperses. I also skate, my first board was a Black Knight board with clay wheels, later moving onto urethane wheels and wide decks. I was totally into Dogtown Z-Boyz! that's how we skated. I still ride, but its a long board. Somewhere during the late 80's to early 90's I started snowboarding, I taught myself how to ride, I even tried step-in bindings. Basically the boot has the binding hardware built-in. Boot weighed like 10lbs each. I quickly returned to conventional straps. IMHO I think straps are still the best! I started riding at Bear, Snow Summit before they merged with Bear. I used to ride the parks, until I tweaked my knee. No more! leave that to the Young ones.. Now I just ride Steeps, Chutes and Bowls. But I feel like wine, I get better with age! Riding with peps who have more experience and skills will definitely improve you, no matter what your age is.


----------



## volboy23 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am 38 and love the powder. I got a chance to experience it on a trip to steamboat last year and it was awesome. Unfortunately I live on the east coast so we don't see to much here. I will second the riding with more experienced people. I started riding last year and have been rising with friends and family that are very experienced and it has helped push me along faster than I would have myself. They have been a great help in improving.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

42 here and started skiing in mid 80's and switched to snowboarding in 87-88 and never looked back. Had one 5 year period in the late 90's where I got out of snowboarding. When I started again, I was flabbergasted as to why I ever stopped.

My only real experience with powder was the last two years at Breck on trips. Never got the full-deep crazy powder but hit spots where it went mid-shin to mid-thigh deep. My girlfriend said I had a grin from ear-to-ear and was acting like an overly excited teenager at the end of that run. Otherwise, just the 6-12 inch variety of powder where you just glide almost silently through, your board floating through it like a hot-knife in butter.

...and hey, you kids! GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Then you get the full story too.

46, Born and raised in Rome, Italy. Skied a lot in the Austrian Alps. Beautiful 7 km (4 miles+) infinite runs in the woods. Me and other kids, skiing fast as we could by the end of the week, passed by local kids half our age going twice as fast with their parents in pursuit. Cold mornings going up the chair. Then nothing more. Forget skiing, I discovered rock climbing and never stopped from 85 on. Got married in 93 and in 99 we decide to move to California with our 2 kids. 

My brother was riding already, and takes me to try "the board". After 2 hours I could bomb down the hill (I did skateboard before) with no control of direction or speed whatsoever. I remember taking up a group of people from behind like a bowling ball. Unable to stop.
Left for US and with 2 little kids there was little time to think about snow.

First trips out at Donner ski Ranch, the smallest most kid-friendly and cheap resort around here, I start renting a board and learn by myself.

It's the beginning of something. My brother sends me that old board from Rome he's not using anymore...A year later I manage to hook up with a group of real "riders" from the Bay Area and get up to the woods in a real storm-pow day. Epic. I get lost immediately coming down chair 10 after 2 minutes, the waist deep snow is way above my head, my used Lib-tech boards struggles, I'm out of breath, frozen, wet and smiling. (the lib tech is an old wood board with a violin on top..anyone knows the model?). 
I keep at it and next season I get my season pass, a new board (Ride Control) and I start driving up there. The first real pow- bluebird day is unforgettable...I roll off chair 4 with no one around, cut right toward the lip of the wave and go straight down a face that normally is almost vertical, but that in deep pow is totally ride able. I still remember the feeling of almost flying. Few years go by and I finally get my dream board. Arbor A-Frame. Even more and deeper pow days. I have my lines down in Kirkwood, and when the legs are tired carving on hard pack is as much fun with that stick. Amazing board.
Even skiers compliment me about the look of it.

I start living for those Wednesdays, especially because I am out of work (I am a graphic and web designer) and owner of a season pass and an AWD car. Perfect combination. The top day ever was when Kirkwood got something like 5 feet in 3 days. 88 closed for 2. I slowly get up there and discover they had a slide INBOUND...on top of chair 4 there is a small hill you can hike and ride at the end of the day to get maybe 6 more turns called "99 steps". Ski Patrol triggered a large slide that went down the runs hitting the chairlift pylons. The place is maxed out by 9:30, but by then I'm way far from the crowds, getting first chairs everywhere. MOST of the resort is to avoid, because the snow is too deep for anything under 30 degrees. Looks more like Canada or Alaska. More pow days, stormy, calm, windy or very cold..I can't wait to be on that chair again, listening to the quiet of the snow and looking up at the blue ski. First chair.

I am counting the hours of the 2 weeks before we finally get some snow...


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm 40 and this is my 5th season. I'm in upstate NY, so pow days aren't too common, but I have an understanding with work: If I'm not on the road and there's a overnight dump, I'm likely to come in at noon with a runny nose, burning thighs, and helmet head.

I was lucky once while working in Denver and hit Winter Park on a Monday with ~11" of fresh... still haven't experience truly deep pow. But I've got high-hopes for late Feb in Revelstoke this winter and have a shiny-new 164 Barracuda waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

this is me on our powder day(dump 14"of new snow)though i stayed on groomed runs due to rib injury but at the same time i was practicing my toeside turn on steep runs(2nd season boarding)


gopro003 003 - YouTube


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> God Damn it I wanted to claim the title of old man but I forgot about wrath..:laugh::laugh:


I am back after tearing my calf muscle 4 weeks ago; today was able to blast at about 85% on the dry packed pow, able to dodge tourist, bomb runs, did a couple small drops and airing out of the toilet bowl. I reading somewhere here about leg compression socks for better endurance...so wrapped my sore calf in an ace, it worked really well.

Mpd, come out to the holyland and ride with an old geezer.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I reading somewhere here about leg compression socks for better endurance...so wrapped my sore calf in an ace, it worked really well.


Zoots sleeves are my favorite. I'm wearing mine right now:

Men's ULTRA CompressRx Calf Sleeve | Men's Compression | Zoot Sports


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm 33 and started last season, and what a deep season to learn. Started skiing in '88 and that lasted about 15 years, and I hadn't been to the snow in a few years before last season. I decided to give snowboarding a shot, and was hooked immediately. I've been skating since I was 6, so I picked it up really fast- linking turns by the end of my lesson, first day up. I feel lucky I didn't really have a lot learning "pains" that my other friends went through (although the park is making up for that this season). Everyday after that first one last year was in mid-shin to waist high powder. How could I not get addicted? Everywhere I went was always right after a major storm from Mammoth to Whistler to Bear to Mtn High. I really got into trees and powder, and hoping to ride that again sometime this season- SNOW ALREADY!!! In the meantime this season, I've hit the park for my first jumps and boxes, and also been working on carving, dynamic turns, and riding switch.

I ride with a few other friends in this 30/40+ range, so if you're in southern/central CA hit me up (we're mainly at Mammoth as we have season passes). We're always looking for others to ride with and push ourselves to get better.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

i made the mistake of saying i'd take a good powder day over sex any day in front of my wife. but now that she's not in the room and not listening...

I'D TAKE A GOOD POWDER DAY OVER SEX ANY DAY


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I feel like this is the "adult's table" at a family dinner or something. I'm 33, started riding in 1991/1992. First real board was a much to big for me at the time K2.. i think an AC that was a 161 or something. Rode quite a bit during those years, especially once i got my drivers license. Blew my knee out in the park ahead of lacrosse season my senior year which resulted in me looking at a completely different group of colleges and probably resulted in less riding during those 4 years. 

I did not get back on the snow much during college but picked back up again once out.. it was then I started to get out west and really could enjoy some POW. For whatever reason, I got away from the snow for 5 or so years until last year. Now that I got the taste again I'm like an addict needing to get back to Hamsterdam.. and of course it is a terrible winter. 

I was looking for something in my shed this weekend and found one of my old boards.. will have to take some pics of it, its the Lib Tech Matt Cummins from I think 94 or 95. Its the one with the skateboarder coming out of the pool. Has a pair of baseless bent metal bindings on it and was with my old boots.. a pair of Vans Lemmings. Classic.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

SnowRock said:


> First real board was a much to big for me at the time K2.. i think an AC that was a 161 or something. .


Me too. I learned in 1992 on a 172 Morrow with baseless bindings and Airwalk boots; at the time I was probably about 155lb!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> whatever..let's say over 30 then. I learned by myself too. Good for Bham then...as you probably know..it's still not-winter here in NorCal.


34 here. My wife (then girlfriend) actually turned me on to the sport. she went to school in Davis, CA and hit Tahoe often. So she's not as passionate about it as I am now.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I can relate better to people closer to my age...Looking forward to next week storms finally...and some snow sex


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

jpb3 said:


> Me too. I learned in 1992 on a 172 Morrow with baseless bindings and Airwalk boots; at the time I was probably about 155lb!


Yeah my K2 may have even been a 166, can't remember... I don't think there were a ton of options in smaller sizes those days, but I credit it for my ability to actually carve! Having just jumped back into things after a hiatus, I could not believe how bad people carve nowadays. I saw kids hitting features I would never dream of, sticking tricks I could never do, look horrendous out of the park making turns.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Mar 22, 2011)

I just turned 30; so you guys are telling me it's not over?


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I went snowboarding for the first time at 29 and got my ass kicked after two days of icy conditions. Made me realize I was overweight and helped encourage me to lose 20 lbs to get down to 180-185 lb for a 5'10" tall dude. Only went snowboarding around six days last year but the love for it developed and picked up my own gear after the season. Now I'm 31 and complaining about the lack of snow so I can't go learn to snowboard better.

Really hope I can continue boarding until I'm 40. Seeing many more mature folks here and on the slopes on boards gives me hope.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, thank you op for this thread. It's nice to see people over 40 still out there shreading every chance they get. This is only my second year riding and what a shitty one it has been. Last year I only got in 3 days before the season ended and I was hooked. 

Purchased all my gear over the off season for cheap and had to sit there staring at it all summer. But, being 29 I was pretty bummed that I didn't start earlier in my life. At my age (which I know most of you will say I'm still young) my body's starting to feel it. I guess this is the age everyone starts feeling it though.

After all the sports I played in high school and the many dirt bike and four wheeler wrecks I was in my body is starting to let me know I'm not that little punk kid that can just keep getting back up every time and not even notice it the next day like I was. 

So, anyways, I've kinda been having a sort of mid life crisis, (wife and two kids) and trying to board every chance I get because I'm feeling like I'm running out of time to get as good as I want to be. Boarding has even made me get back in shape like I was in my younger years just so I can be first chair, last call every day on long boarding trips. I even go as far as packing a water bottle and 2 clif bars with me so I don't have to come off for lunch and supper. Yeah, I have a problem. 

But, knowing that I can still be doing it at 40+ puts a huge smile on my face. Thanks again guys and keep tearing it up.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> God Damn it I wanted to claim the title of old man but I forgot about wrath..:laugh::laugh:


Pfft. Wrath is just a baby. I'll be 55 end of Feb. I started just before my 52nd birthday. My biggest problem is that all my friends are skiers, and they're all boring middle-of-the-groomer skiers at that. It's much easier to progress when you have other snowboarders to ride with, especially if they're better than you.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

40, 2nd year in, local resort only has a vert of 500' 

I've been dodging rain, thin spots, skiers 'making turns' suddenly toward me on overcrowded slopes, and each day I go more and more I find it harder to keep going for that first hour being alone and dealing with crowds and the same small hills.

The only thing that keeps me going is my ipod, and trying harder things. By hour 2 of each outing I'm into it and wishing (and sometimes do) to go back the next day.

Busy busy life but the hill is one hour away so ecking in 3 hours is not that big of a deal.

Just wish the snow would come. I hit a patch of ice on a blue that rides like a black going as fast as I could and somersaulted about 5 times, which then turned into a semi airborne roll on my tip and tail followed by a long drawn out slide to the bottom of the hill.
....best...day...ever. 

BUT at 40, one week later almost my neck is really messed up, Im pretty sure I will need to have surgery on my shoulder this spring (from last winter, just made it much worse with this wreck), and glad I was wearing a helmet this year too.

Funny, at the beginning of last year I was contemplating asspads. slow to no speed falls HURT when you are learning. Now I'm passing up skiers and other boarders wondering if this is somethign I really should be doing at this age! lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Donutz said:


> Pfft. Wrath is just a baby. I'll be 55 end of Feb. I started just before my 52nd birthday. My biggest problem is that all my friends are skiers, and they're all boring middle-of-the-groomer skiers at that. It's much easier to progress when you have other snowboarders to ride with, especially if they're better than you.


D'nutz come down on a good dump day for a tour and you'll have to clean out your Depends...I'm at the hill on Saturdays for the next 8 weeks...pm when you are hitting the hill.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I am tempted by the icy man-made too, but looks like we will get something next week finally! Mid-life crisis you say..I hear you, not easy times for me either, and usually this time of the year riding is what makes me smile again. But I ride conservatively....I want to last..lol being stuck for an injury would kill me, therefore ass pads and protective gloves/helmet are my friends...As well as good conditions...I know too well how sketchy is riding on ice...always checking those angles easy on the carves and checking six at every turn...I'm worried more about other people loosing control those days than me. But when you get the perfect day, everything clicks and you find yourself riding that first chair...it's all worth it. And I think you even appreciate it more with age.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> D'nutz come down on a good dump day for a tour and you'll have to clean out your Depends...I'm at the hill on Saturdays for the next 8 weeks...pm when you are hitting the hill.


I have every intention of hitting Baker this season, but I have to get my passport renewed first.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I might need to check out one of those butt pads, I hit a patch of ice up at Snowshoe last time at about 35, caught my heelside edge and slammed my tailbone. Sent a fire up me and I had to sit there for a second and gain my composure. I had honest thought I had broke it. But the pain went away and I didn't feel a thing the next day. I just don't really want to feel that ever again. It was a totally different feeling than the normal hard bail.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nsane1 said:


> I might need to check out one of those butt pads, I hit a patch of ice up at Snowshoe last time at about 35, caught my heelside edge and slammed my tailbone. Sent a fire up me and I had to sit there for a second and gain my composure. I had honest thought I had broke it. But the pain went away and I didn't feel a thing the next day. I just don't really want to feel that ever again. It was a totally different feeling than the normal hard bail.


Same here...I was cruising fast and lost my edge on the downhill and iced side of a big mogul at the exit of a turn. Slammed on my T-bone and sit at the side of the run for 3 good minutes breathing deep with a fire up my ass (sorry).
Same thing happened weeks later with the ass pad...I just bounced (literally) back up and kept riding. With such a smile.. I feel weird now without that and my helmet. Besides knowing I won't get hurt gives me much more confidence and I ride better...more relaxed.
Go get one!


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

nataku said:


> I went snowboarding for the first time at 29 and got my ass kicked after two days of icy conditions. Made me realize I was overweight and helped encourage me to lose 20 lbs to get down to 180-185 lb for a 5'10" tall dude. Only went snowboarding around six days last year but the love for it developed and picked up my own gear after the season. Now I'm 31 and complaining about the lack of snow so I can't go learn to snowboard better.
> 
> Really hope I can continue boarding until I'm 40. Seeing many more mature folks here and on the slopes on boards gives me hope.


40?!?!? [email protected]?! I'm gonna continue riding til I'm 6 feet under. i saw an 85 year old woman going down the mountain last trip. Man up! I want to see my kids, grand kids, and great grand kids shred


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

when older we will have magnetic hoovering boards and a exoskeleton to help with the age  I remember this guy...in the " First Descent" movie that switched to riding at 60


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

What does age have to do with anything? Nothing against the OP or any of the "old dudes" in this thread... but is there anyone in the world who wouldn't prefer to have powder vs. hard/old snow?

I guess the park rats would rather have groomed runs, or a freshly cut half pipe. 

I'm only 27 and if I could, I'd sell my soul to only ride powder every day for the rest of my life. 

Reminds me of an article I read about Jeremy Jones. He basically said the "park" stuff was for young guys, but it is NOT sustainable. You're not going to be 40 years old busting 1080's in the pipe... it'll eventually catch up with you. 

While that stuff is cool to watch, there is nothing cooler (in my opinion) than to see someone (like JJ) shredding a spine in Alaska, or hitting pillows, or hucking a cliff knowing that when they land they're going to sink into powder. On a steep enough incline and some powder, there is no greater feeling in the world than just shredding it up making your own line, all while feeling like you are floating at high speed.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

meaning that for example I don't feel the need at all to go up now on man-made...even if I miss riding...but when it dumps...(should start Wednesday) I HAVE to go up there and ride. Was just a chance to talk about the shiz we like...


JJ is my Hero..along with Xavier..have you seen this?


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> meaning that for example I don't feel the need at all to go up now on man-made...even if I miss riding...but when it dumps...(should start Wednesday) I HAVE to go up there and ride. Was just a chance to talk about the shiz we like...
> JJ is my Hero..along with Xavier..have you seen this?



Oh yea, I've seen that. 

I wasn't trying to call you (or anyone else) out, more just pointing out that I can't believe people are NOT completely obsessed about powder. 

Again, being 27, I see these "young kids" (younger than me, at least) heading to the park and what not and I'm thinking... you guys have no clue. To each their own, but you can ride the park every day from Nov - May, if there is fresh snow anywhere... why waste your time in the park?

I just moved from MI to CO, and while the snow has "sucked" so far this season, it is already infinitely better than in MI. I've been out 5x this season, 3 where at least 5" snowed the night before. That might not be the pow-pow everyone dreams of, but it is still more fresh snow than Southeastern MI gets all season. And that season is only from about 2-3 months long as it is. 

I want to go to 3 "exotic" places to ride in my life: Alaska Heli, Japan, and Monashee area (Revelstoke + heli). 

Again - no disrespect meant in any way. Just stating that I am absolutely infatuated with powder and cannot wait until a mid-week dump finally comes so I can use a vacation day and just go wild out there


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

None taken man..all good here. 


I hear ya...we're all frustrated by the lack of snow.... I have been climbing for 25 years, and still don't get the flutters I get at that last turn at the Spur going up Kirkwood...or charging down my first run. My record was 40 days 2 seasons ago...mostly deep ones...and I just can't wait!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I switched from skiing to riding when I was 11, I'm 30 now and in that whole time I think there's only one day that I spent the whole day in the park. Now my goal is to look at my tracklog at the end of the day and see how many different ways I found to get down the same mountain. I love it all! I love powder days, love the glades, love the chutes, bowls, spines, but I also love steep groomers and laying down a nice carve. I'll take a run through the park every once in a while but I'd rather find a natural jump somewhere for some big air.

Oh and my dad is 68 and still skis all the time, I'm going to be one of those old retired guys that still snowboards 50+ days a year.  It's a lifestyle more than a sport or hobby.


----------

